# Sheep Giving Birth



## neener92 (Mar 28, 2013)

A friend of mine has a ewe that has had the "water sac" hanging out of her for over 3 hours. They aren't sure what to do, and I honestly don't know either....any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

I would go in and feel for 2 front hooves and a nose, or see if the lamb/lambs are stuck!!! If she is super nervous, they tend to try to hold off the labour! If she had been recently moved, or is by her self and is stressed about it, the labour may take quite awhile!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hope she lambed and she and lamb/s are doing well


----------



## neener92 (Apr 1, 2013)

She ended up having the vet out to check her. She didn't dialate, which is what I figured. The vet gave her some meds and told her to wait til the next morning and if there were still no lambs to let him know....well, there were still no lambs. The vet came back out and had to tear her cervix to get two dead lambs out. They said the ewe is still alive and will be headed to the stock yards once she gets better. This was my friends first year lambing, what a lesson.

On another bad note I lost a ewe over night the night before last. She had a single LARGE ram lamb about 3 days ago, and yesterday morning we went to feed and there she was...dead.  She had a very odd prolapse, we are wondering if she had another lamb in there or something. She acted 100% normal. :/ She was my bottle lamb from last year, she stayed in the house til she outgrew baby diapers. Not that I would want to loose any of my sheep, but why does it always have to be favorites? Ugh....farming rant over.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 1, 2013)

So very sorry!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 1, 2013)

so sorry to hear about the loss.    

As for the other ewe,  I don't think I would have waited with a bag hanging out, overnight.   Hmmmm....


----------



## neener92 (Apr 1, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> so sorry to hear about the loss.
> 
> As for the other ewe,  I don't think I would have waited with a bag hanging out, overnight.   Hmmmm....


Our vet always says "If you don't have them, you won't loose them.", tough but true.

As for the water bag hanging out that long, I wouldn't have waited either.


----------

